# Mollys with moustaches



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting story:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/earth/hi/earth_news/newsid_8767000/8767973.stm


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

cool link, thanks Tom


----------

